# Intimpiercings bei meiner Dame - was tun?



## Siggi_Muskel (16. August 2010)

Bonjour in die Runde
Ich habe gestern mit einem gemieteten Hardtail (Wheeler Eagle 20 Carbon) versucht meiner Freundin meinen Sport ein wenig schmackhaft zu machen. Leider ist der Schuss mal satt nach hinten losgegangen. Wir sind gestern eine gut 40km große Runde um Winterberg durch die Wälder getingelt. Problem: Sie hat 6 Intimpiercings und ich bin ein Depp, weil ich an die daraus höchstwahrscheinlich resultierende Problematik gar nicht gedacht habe. Nach knapp über der Hälfte der Strecke (denkbar ungünstigster Zeitpunkt ) begannen sich die Schmuckutensilien merklich unsympatisch in Szene zu setzen. Das wurde im weiteren Verlauf natürlich immer schlimmer. Dazu kamen dann noch ganz tolle, sinnflutartige Regengüsse, was mein Vorhaben des Interesseweckens nahezu vernichtend beeinflusste.
Sie biss jedoch die Zähne zusammen und fuhr sichtlich unter starken Schmerzen ohne Genöhle oder Murren bis zum Ende. 
Erstaunlicher Weise hat sie mir noch eine Chance gegeben, die Vorzüge dieses Sports in der Praxis zu illustrieren. Ich weiß aber, dass das so nix wird. Ich muss das Sattelproblem in den Griff bekommen. Ein Fully wäre wahrscheinlich schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, da dann wenigstens die Schläge gemildert werden. Bergauf mit stark nach vorn gebeugtem Oberkörper ist das Druck- und Reibungsproblem jedoch immernoch akut. 

Ich bin daher über jeden Tipp dankbar, da ich die Radelzeit gern gemeinsam verbringen möchte.

MfG Siggi


----------



## Schnuffi78 (16. August 2010)

ISt das ernst gemeint? Oder bist du so ein Perverser, der hier auf ein paar Reaktionen hofft? Falls die Frage ernst gemeint ist: Mit solchen Piercings zum radfahren zu gehen, zeugt nicht gerade von einem - ich formuliere es mal vorsichtig - reflektierten Verhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (16. August 2010)

Selbst Schuld (deine Freundin) ^^.
Vielleicht hilft ein Sattel mit Loch die es doch in großer Zahl gibt. http://www.bikesnboards.de/img/specialized-sattel-avatar-gel-black-b.jpg

Denke aber das bei 6 St. da nicht mehr viele Positionen auf dem Sattel machbar sind, bei denen keines tangiert wird.

... Ich habs. Sattel raus und pedalieren. Gibt auch schöne Beine


----------



## d0r_t0d (16. August 2010)

gibt doch genügend damensättel auf der welt.

zB: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=7844;page=1;menu=1000,2,109;mid=0;pgc=46:158

MfG


----------



## Nuala (16. August 2010)

sie soll einfach downhillen oder freeriden, da sitzt man nicht


----------



## ursel_01 (16. August 2010)

Monty Räder haben erst gar keinen Sattel! ;-)


----------



## J.O (16. August 2010)

Warum nimmt sie Die Piercings nicht einfach raus? das löst alle Probleme.


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (16. August 2010)

Zuerst zu Schnuffi:

Hast Du (ich frage mal vorsichtig) `nen Riss in der Platine?
Bin keineswegs ein Perverser und selbstverständlich ist das ernst gemeint. In Zeiten des WWW gibt definitiv einschlägigere Seiten, wo man eventuelle Perversionen wesentlich leichter und differenzierter ausleben könnte. Daher ist Deine Frage alles andere als umstandsgemäß und entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage mitteleuropiäscher Erleuchtung im 2. Jahrtausend.  

Aber weiter: 

Sie fährt im alltäglichen Leben sehr viel Fahrrad, jedoch ein stinknormales City-Bike, bei welchem derartige Probleme nie auftraten. Klar, die Sitzposition ist ja auch ein wenig verschieden.
Der Umstand, dass es viele Damensättel auf dem Markt gibt ist mir ebenfalls geläufig. Wir haben aber keinerlei Erfahrungen diesbezüglich in Verbindung mit einem MTB. Wie schon erwähnt, ist sie gestern erstmalig mit solch einem Gerät gefahren. Bringt ein "Loch" im Sattel hier etwas oder ist es nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein?
Ich selbst hatte ihre Schmerzen ja nicht und kann den Umstand daher nur wage einschätzen.
Wenn mir jetzt z.B. jemand sagt: Nimm ein Fully mit dem Sattel XYZ von der Firma Heckenpöhler, dann wird`s was - dann wäre mir geholfen.

Ich bin kein Perverser und will hier keinen verarschen. Ich möchte mit meiner Freundin einfach gemeinsam durch den Dreck fräsen ohne genannte Schmerzen. Das ist alles.


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (16. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Warum nimmt sie Die Piercings nicht einfach raus? das löst alle Probleme.



Sind hauptsächlich Ringe und mitunter ziemlich klein im Radius. Die "Montage" am nach dem Radeln etwas gereiztem Gewebe sei laut ihrer gerade getätigten Aussage ein wenig - nennen wir es unbequem und daher hässliche ****elarbeit.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. August 2010)

****eln ist doch toll


----------



## chaz (16. August 2010)

Weichere Ringe nehmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (16. August 2010)

Dann würde ich es mal mit einem Dieser Sattel mit Loch Probieren, in der Regel kann man die ja ein Paar Tage Testen, hast also kein Risiko.
Ein Fully ist natürlich schonender als ein HT aber die richtige Sitzposition macht da mehr aus.
Dazu kommt dann noch das ein Race HT oder Fully meistens nicht so bequem ist wie ein Touren oder AM Fully.
Aber eine genaue Empfehlung kann man weder zum Sattel oder zum Bike geben, das muss deine Freundin schon selber Herausfinden.


----------



## d0r_t0d (16. August 2010)

Siggi_Muskel schrieb:


> Wenn mir jetzt z.B. jemand sagt: Nimm ein Fully mit dem Sattel XYZ von der Firma Heckenpöhler, dann wird`s was - dann wäre mir geholfen.



ich würd einfach zu einem Händler, fragen ob man mal ein paar sättel ausprobieren darf. Müsste so das einfachste sein. Eine Universallösung gibts da glaub ich net.


----------



## chaz (16. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Dann würde ich es mal mit einem Dieser Sattel mit Loch Probieren, *in der Regel kann man die ja ein Paar Tage Testen*, hast also kein Risiko.
> Ein Fully ist natürlich schonender als ein HT aber die richtige Sitzposition macht da mehr aus.
> Dazu kommt dann noch das ein Race HT oder Fully meistens nicht so bequem ist wie ein Touren oder AM Fully.
> Aber eine genaue Empfehlung kann man weder zum Sattel oder zum Bike geben, das muss deine Freundin schon selber Herausfinden.


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (16. August 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> ****eln ist doch toll



Da ich weder Uhrmacher, noch Piercer bin, obliegt mein Werkzeugarsenal einer gewissen Beschränktheit und konzentriert sich mehr in Richtung M3 aufwärts.
Kann mir daher wesentlich angenehmeres vorstellen als mit einer Spitzzange am Intimbereich meiner Dame rumzuhampeln.


----------



## Nuala (16. August 2010)

jungs, geht wieder bei euch spielen. ihr habt hier jetzt genug müll gelabert!


----------



## gooni11 (16. August 2010)

Moin
Einen Sattel nehmen der HINTEN angehoben ist (Speedneedle Tune zb) und evt dann noch ETWAS nach vorn neigen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen daß das hilft denn so sitzt sie mehr auf ihrem HINTERN als anderswo.
ICH hab ein ähnliches Problem gehabt.. (nein keine Ringe aber 2 Kugeln ) und komme so bestens zurecht.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simplonaut (16. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Warum nimmt sie Die Piercings nicht einfach raus? das löst alle Probleme.



Oder Sattel ab.


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (16. August 2010)

Besten Dank jetzt erstmal für die wenigen ernst gemeinten Antworten (Super Quote: 4 von 16 Antworten mit qualitativem Inhalt - höllen bitter und alles andere als professionell) . 
Unser echt großer Händler hier direkt vor Ort "Löckenhoff" ist leider in puncto Flexibilität, was Leihbikes und Zubehör angeht, eine absolute Birne. Der rückt nix raus. Wollte da für mich vor einigen Wochen mal Bikes testen und wurde nur entschuldigt: "Haben leider nur das Stumpjumper da. Von den anderen Herrstellern bekommen wir keine Vorführer und selber stellen wir keine." Tolle Wurst
Werde dann morgen mal rumtelefonieren nach einem Frauensattel mit "Aussparung" in Verbindung mit jeweils einem Fully und einem HT zum Test. 
Kennt jemand zufällig kooperative Händler im Großraum Lippstadt, Paderborn, Soest...?


----------



## piff (16. August 2010)

wie se alle hier wieder rumlümmeln!


----------



## Fie (16. August 2010)

Okay,

um wirklich schmerzfrei  fahren zu können, müssen die Piercings raus! Auch ein Sattel mit Loch, schafft keine Abhilfe! *Das weiß ich!*
Ich fand deine Frage völlig in Ordnung, denn ich kenne dieses Problem! Ohne, fährt es sich absolut schmerzfrei. Es gibt ja diese halben Sattel, wo das vordere Stück fehlt. Fällt mir aber grad nicht ein. Und sorry, ich hab hier nicht alles gelesen, weil ich die Reaktionen sowas von affig fand!


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (16. August 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> um wirklich schmerzfrei  fahren zu können, müssen die Piercings raus! Auch ein Sattel mit Loch, schafft keine Abhilfe! *Das weiß ich!*
> Ich fand deine Frage völlig in Ordnung, denn ich kenne dieses Problem! Ohne, fährt es sich absolut schmerzfrei. Es gibt ja diese halben Sattel, wo das vordere Stück fehlt. Fällt mir aber grad nicht ein. Und sorry, ich hab hier nicht alles gelesen, weil ich die Reaktionen sowas von affig fand!




Das ist mal eine ganz klare Aussage mit Hintergrund! Allerliebsten Dank. Ist zwar nicht das, was wir hören / lesen wollten, aber hilfreich. Ich hab nämlich keinen Bock sämtliche Dinge deprimiert zu testen und eventuell sogar wie wild zu investieren, um dann festzustellen, dass alles nur Behelf war. 
Liegt jetzt an mir, es meiner besseren Hälfte zu vermitteln ohne ihre Motivation bezüglich Mountainbikerei zu schmälern oder gar zu nullen.
Aber nochmals Danke!


----------



## Fie (16. August 2010)

Keine Ursache! Viel Erfolg!

Wobei, die Anatomie einer Frau ist ja nicht gleich die Anatomie einer Frau. Aber vom bissele Draufsitzen und testen, wird es keine Ergebnisse geben. Da ich mir vorstellen kann, wo diese 6 Ringe sitzen. Sie wird auf ihrem City-Bike deshalb keine Probleme haben, weil sie wahrscheinlich retaltiv aufrecht sitzt. Dies, ist ja beim Mountainbike nicht unbedingt gegeben und da verschaft auch ein Fully keine Abhilfe.
Der Sattel, von dem ich spreche, sieht ziemlich albern aus, könnte aber, wenn sie es wirklich will, die einfachste Lösung sein, ohne dass sie alle Ringe entfernen muß.


----------



## J.O (16. August 2010)

Was habe ich gesagt 
Dann bring ihr das mal bei
der hier ist total schick


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (16. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Was habe ich gesagt
> Dann bring ihr das mal bei
> der hier ist total schick



Auch hier besten Dank
Hat zufällig damit jemand selbst Erfahrungen gesammelt und den Sattel mal gefahren?


----------



## J.O (16. August 2010)

NE und ich würde mir das Ding nicht im Traum ans Rad schrauben


----------



## Fie (16. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> NE und ich würde mir das Ding nicht im Traum ans Rad schrauben



Um dich geht es ja auch gar nicht!

Ich bekomm hier allmählich zornige Gesichtszüge!

PS: das könnte auch weiterhelfen.

http://www.kh-krieger.de/Sattel.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. August 2010)

Fie, meinst du sowas?


----------



## Fie (16. August 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Fie, meinst du sowas?





Nein, der war vorne so abgeschnitten. Und ich weiß nicht mehr, wer mir den mal gezeigt hat. Habe leider die Nachricht schon gelöscht.

scylla, da fehlt vorne die Spitze. Himmel, wenn ich noch wüßte, welcher der Ladies hier mir den gezeigt hatte.


----------



## J.O (16. August 2010)

Trotzdem NEEE!


----------



## Fie (16. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Trotzdem NEEE!



Geh auf Autobahn spielen, du nervst!


----------



## Veloce (16. August 2010)

Der Nachteil von sogenannten Rocksätteln ist allerdings die fehlende Seitenführung . 
Die einzig funktionierende Lösung ist ohne Piercings zu radeln .


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (16. August 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7465166"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Der Nachteil von sogenannten Rocksätteln ist allerdings die fehlende Seitenführung .
> Die einzig funktionierende Lösung ist ohne Piercings zu radeln .



Und die möchte sie definitiv nicht heraus nehmen
Will da jetzt auch keine Sprüche mehr zu hören. Ist ihre Entscheidung und muss vor allem von mir akzeptiert werden. 
Wir werden jetzt versuchen angepriesene Sättel oder ähnliche zu testen. Wird bei der Servicewüste Deutschland wohl nicht leicht werden, aber aufgeben mag ich noch nicht ganz. Nur bevor wir da für teures Geld dann was ungetestet kaufen, fahre ich alleine weiter.

Dennoch vielen Dank für die Hilfen und Tipps!
Eventuelle Testresuktate werden wir auf jeden Fall hier publizieren. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## LaCarolina (17. August 2010)

Vielleicht ein Selle SMP:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=734

da ist fast der ganze Sattel ein Loch .


----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. August 2010)

Siggi_Muskel schrieb:


> Auch hier besten Dank
> Hat zufällig damit jemand selbst Erfahrungen gesammelt und den Sattel mal gefahren?


Ja, ich.
Auch wenn alle hier nur so die Augen verdrehen bei der Optik: die ist mir sch...egal. Ich sitze hervorragend auf diesen Sätteln.
Einen Bericht dazu hatte ich mal hier abgegeben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7086682&postcount=13

Ich empfehle das MTB-Modell (ISM Adamo Peak) mal schicken zu lassen und zu testen. 
Falls noch Fragen dazu sind, gerne per PN.


----------



## scylla (17. August 2010)

hmmm, ich will ja nicht lästern, aber welcher Hersteller preist einen Mtb-Sattel so an?

"Der ISM Adamo Peak wurde ... speziell für Mountainbiker entwickelt....blabla... *Bei steilen und schwierigen Abfahrten kann er sein Gewicht leicht auf den hinteren Teil des Sattels verlagern*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (17. August 2010)

Vielleicht eine deutsche Übersetzung von "Nichtfachleuten"?
Auf jeden Fall komme *ich *bei diesem Sattel besser *hinter *den Sattel als bei meinen vorigen.


----------



## homerjay (17. August 2010)

_Demnächst gepostet im "Die-besten-Fußvolk-Sprüche"-Thread:
Wanderer: Ja Mädle, was hasch denn Du für en komische Sattel?"
Bikerin: "Ja wissen Sie, das ist wegen meiner 6 Intimpiercings"
_
Ich flex mir doch auch keine Löcher in den Helm, nur weil ich meine Punkfrisur behalten will.


----------



## MrJoss (17. August 2010)

HI 

Ein ganz ehrlich gemeinter Tipp der auch sicherlich funktioniern wird und wie im Sport auch Üblich ! 

ABKLEBEN !! 

Ist efizent , und sie kann sie drin behalten ! 

Alle anderen Piercings von Brust über ohr bis augenbraue wird auch abgeklebt ! 

Probierts mal und dann viel spaß ! 

MFG Benni


----------



## AlexG86 (17. August 2010)

Glaub da wird nur ne recht aufrechte Sitzposition und gleichzeitig nen Sattel,
den man deutlich nach vorn kippt so das man nur mitm Po aufsitzt(wie oben schon geschrieben) helfen. 
Also kurzen steilen Vorbau aufs Rad um die Sitzposition zu verändern. 
Bei nem Sattel mit Loch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es keine Probleme gibt,zumal
Ringe ja nicht mittig sitzen können.


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (17. August 2010)

MrJoss schrieb:


> HI
> 
> Ein ganz ehrlich gemeinter Tipp der auch sicherlich funktioniern wird und wie im Sport auch Üblich !
> 
> ...



Nett gemeint, aber Piercings werden im Sportbereich meist abgeklebt, damit man mit ihnen nirgends hängenbleibt. Das Problem hier ist der ausgeübte Druck, nicht die Reibung. Wir haben aber über PN schon hilfreiche Tipps bekommen, welche wir in der Praxis testen werden.


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (17. August 2010)

homerjay schrieb:


> _Demnächst gepostet im "Die-besten-Fußvolk-Sprüche"-Thread:
> Wanderer: Ja Mädle, was hasch denn Du für en komische Sattel?"
> Bikerin: "Ja wissen Sie, das ist wegen meiner 6 Intimpiercings"
> _
> Ich flex mir doch auch keine Löcher in den Helm, nur weil ich meine Punkfrisur behalten will.



Unglaublich produktiver Beitrag! Wohl viel am Fenster gesessen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi_Muskel (17. August 2010)

AlexG86 schrieb:


> Glaub da wird nur ne recht aufrechte Sitzposition und gleichzeitig nen Sattel,
> den man deutlich nach vorn kippt so das man nur mitm Po aufsitzt(wie oben schon geschrieben) helfen.
> Also kurzen steilen Vorbau aufs Rad um die Sitzposition zu verändern.
> Bei nem Sattel mit Loch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es keine Probleme gibt,zumal
> Ringe ja nicht mittig sitzen können.



Genau das isr auch Bestandteil der Planung. Sattel mit ausreichender Aussparung, dazu die passende Geometrie und nen Lenker mit min 50mm Kröpfung. 
Werde die Resultate dann hier posten


----------



## Exekuhtot (17. August 2010)

Es gibt von Becker Carbon einen Sattel bei welchem der vordere Teil komplett fehlt. Ich meine er nennt sich Potenza. 

Das ihr den Sattel zum Testen bekommt halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich aber fragen kostet ja nix. Wäre doch schade, wenn das Radfahren an Schmerzen scheitern muss.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## homerjay (17. August 2010)

Siggi_Muskel schrieb:


> Unglaublich produktiver Beitrag! Wohl viel am Fenster gesessen?!



Sorry, aber wie wärs, wen Ihr einfach der Tatsache ins Auge sehen würdet, daß der Körperschmuck Deiner Herzensdame nicht unbedingt radsportkompatibel ist?


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. August 2010)

Entweder unten rum cool aussehen
oder biken 

Scheinbar geht nicht beides gleichzeitig


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (17. August 2010)

homerjay schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie wärs, wen Ihr einfach der Tatsache ins Auge sehen würdet, daß der Körperschmuck Deiner Herzensdame nicht unbedingt radsportkompatibel ist?



Was Du nicht wissen kannst, ist der Umstand, dass ich PN`s bekommen habe von bikenden Intimpiercingträgerinnen, welche sich hier aufgrund der Anzahl großer Poser und Sprücheklopfer nicht mit einem Post auten möchten, was absolut nachvollziehbar ist. 
Es ist also absolut kompatibel. Die Komponenten müssen nur exakt ausgewählt werden. Das ist zugegeben ein wenig aufwendiger als erhofft, aber *definitiv machbar*.
Somit braucht sich hier niemand mehr den Kopf zu zerbrechen, ob das geht oder nicht.


----------



## Dortmunder79 (17. August 2010)

Nur so aus neugierde, wie geht es den jetzt?

Nicht das jemand glaub ich hätte hier 6 Intimpiercings, ich halt nur?


----------



## Siggi_Muskel (17. August 2010)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Nur so aus neugierde, wie geht es den jetzt?
> 
> Nicht das jemand glaub ich hätte hier 6 Intimpiercings, ich halt nur?



Es muss ein Sattel her, welcher in der Mitte kein Material besitzt, das auch nur irgendwie Druck ausüben kann. Quasi einer der hier schon geposteten Sättel. Welcher, das hängt von ihrem Sitzknochenabstand und den dazu lieferbaren Sattelgrößen ab. Dabei sollte er jedoch nicht zu breit sein, da sonst die Oberschenkel zu sehr daran reiben, was seinerseits dann wieder neue Problem impliziert. Dann müssen wir versuchen, eine möglichst aufrechte Sitzposition zu gewährleisten. Das kann halt über die Rahmengeometrie, den Vorbau und die Lenkerkröpfung variiert werden. Das man damit die eigentlich zum Mountainbiken gewollte Gewichtsverteilung negativ beeinflusst, ist uns auch klar. Da ich mit ihr aber maximal in mittelschweres Refugium krackseln werde, sollte das der Sache keinen Abriss tun. Wenn ich richtig an meiner Grenze fahren will, fahre ich eh allein. Soll gemeinsam ja nur zum Spaß sein. 
Welches Rad mit welchem Sattel und welchem Lenker plus Vorbau es jetzt wird, müssen wir erst noch probieren. Wird wahrscheinlich ein langatmiges Unterfangen, aber man wächst ja bekanntlich mit der Herausforderung


----------



## Twinkie (17. August 2010)

ich dachte hier sind ladies gefragt. antworten tun aber zu 90% nur pussies....

also mir fällt dazu noch ein, dass sie eine möglichst aufrechte haltung einnehmen sollte....also ruhig noch mal 5 spacer draufbauen, damit sie aufm arsch sitzt.


----------



## gooni11 (17. August 2010)

Siggi_Muskel schrieb:


> Besten Dank jetzt erstmal für die wenigen ernst gemeinten Antworten (Super Quote: 4 von 16 Antworten mit qualitativem Inhalt - höllen bitter und alles andere als professionell) .
> Unser echt großer Händler hier direkt vor Ort "Löckenhoff" ist leider in puncto Flexibilität, was Leihbikes und Zubehör angeht, eine absolute Birne. Der rückt nix raus. Wollte da für mich vor einigen Wochen mal Bikes testen und wurde nur entschuldigt: "Haben leider nur das Stumpjumper da. Von den anderen Herrstellern bekommen wir keine Vorführer und selber stellen wir keine." Tolle Wurst
> Werde dann morgen mal rumtelefonieren nach einem Frauensattel mit "Aussparung" in Verbindung mit jeweils einem Fully und einem HT zum Test.
> *Kennt jemand zufällig kooperative Händler im Großraum Lippstadt*, Paderborn, Soest...?



Ich kenn LEIDER NUR EINEN in Bielefeld... SATTELFEST.
Ist zwar Specialized Händler aber die Jungs ham Ahnung UND sind WIRKLICH kooperativ!
mfg


----------



## homerjay (17. August 2010)

Siggi_Muskel schrieb:


> Was Du nicht wissen kannst, ist der Umstand, dass ich PN`s bekommen habe von bikenden Intimpiercingträgerinnen, welche sich hier aufgrund der Anzahl großer Poser und Sprücheklopfer nicht mit einem Post auten möchten, was absolut nachvollziehbar ist.
> Es ist also absolut kompatibel. Die Komponenten müssen nur exakt ausgewählt werden. Das ist zugegeben ein wenig aufwendiger als erhofft, aber *definitiv machbar*.
> Somit braucht sich hier niemand mehr den Kopf zu zerbrechen, ob das geht oder nicht.



Mir ist allerdings schleierhaft, warum Du das im "Ladies only"-Bereich postest. Erstens bist Du selbst ein Mann und zweitens gibt es sicher ja auch ein paar Männer die sich zuerst für teuer Geld Metall in ihre empfindlichsten Körperstellen stanzen lassen und dann weder Kosten noch Mühen scheuen, um die daraus resultierenden Schmerzen zu lindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (17. August 2010)

homerjay schrieb:


> Mir ist allerdings schleierhaft, warum Du das im "Ladies only"-Bereich postest. Erstens bist Du selbst ein Mann und zweitens gibt es sicher ja auch ein paar Männer die sich zuerst für teuer Geld Metall in ihre empfindlichsten Körperstellen stanzen lassen und dann weder Kosten noch Mühen scheuen, um die daraus resultierenden Schmerzen zu lindern.



Männer haben mit Intimpiercings nicht so die Probleme, es sei denn, sie haben welche im Damm, was *sehr* selten ist. Mit allen "Standardpiercings" an der Prinzenrolle kann man noch problemlos fahren. Oder sitzt Du etwa auf Deinem Schwanz?


----------



## Kettenglied (17. August 2010)

Wie kann man denn so krank sein das man mit Intimpiercings MTB fährt?? Mal abgesehen von der hier angesprochenen Scheuerwirkung am Sattel möchte ich nicht wissen was passiert wenn sie von den Pedalen rutscht und mit dem Metallgehänge aufs Oberrohr knallt. Da kannst du soviel abkleben und tapen wie du willst.
Also raus mit den Teilen oder anderen Sport suchen.


----------



## snoopz (17. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> möchte ich nicht wissen was passiert wenn sie von den Pedalen rutscht und mit dem Metallgehänge aufs Oberrohr knallt. Da kannst du soviel abkleben und tapen wie du willst.



Das tut auch nicht wesentlich mehr weh als ohne. Wenigstens kann man sich die - im Gegensatz zu Ohrringen - auch nicht so leicht rausreißen.


----------



## Kettenglied (17. August 2010)

Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Besonders im Hinblick darauf das da nichts reißt.


----------



## snoopz (17. August 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Besonders im Hinblick darauf das da nichts reißt.



Naja, mit dem Ohrring kann man irgendwo hängenbleiben. Da man aber (v.a. als Frau mit Intimpiercings) i.a. Radhosen oder wenigstens enge Unterwäsche trägt, liegen alle Ringe etc dicht am Körper an. Da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. August 2010)

*HERR*schaften, dies ist das *Ladies Only*! 
Bitte haltet Euch etwas zurück, denn die Frage war zwar - erlaubterweise! - von einem Mann gestellt, allerdings wendet sich das Thema an Frauen. Und die nehmen es auch erkennbar ernst. Ich bitte Euch und danke Euch für Eure Zurückhaltung.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. August 2010)

Weil mir jetzt der Finger vom Löschen weh tut: Ende der Diskussion!


----------

